
Asciidoctor 2.0.0 is here at last - eclipseo76
https://github.com/asciidoctor/asciidoctor/releases/tag/v2.0.0
======
eclipseo76
I had to write documentation recently and it needed to be written in AsciiDoc.
I can't tell how delightful it was to use compared to simple Markdown. Stuff
like code block, unordered lists indentation were particularly better thought
out in my opinion.

